# Water Hammer Arrestors



## sweatyspartan (May 24, 2004)

I live in a 50's era ranch on a slab with all the piping in the attic. I've always had slight hammering in my pipes, but recently it has gotten worse and needs to be addressed before I blow more insulation into the attic. I have one guy coming out to look at the job but was curious how much I can expect to pay. I'm not sure how many I'll need but its a 2.5 bath home about 2500 sf. Am I going to need one at each location of water usage or just a couple in certain areas? If there are any plumbers looking for side work in the Troy area feel free to respond.


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

The faster a valve/faucet shuts the water flow the more you need one. A washer, for instance, will close electronically so fast that it usually causes the biggest problem, just like any other appliance with a solenoid valve. You can buy one that will just attach to your laundry water hook up and connect your washer to it directly. (waaaay cheaper than soldering one in place). 

I am not sure about shower/tub faucets, they do close pretty fast these days and I always installed them just to be safe but am not sure whether they are necessary.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

As mentioned before, you can get individual anti water hammer products or you can get whole house units installed. One for the cold and one for the hot. Not all that costly.

Water hammer however, should not get worse unless something major happened such as more water flow/pressure or new appliance such as a clothes washer.

I am curious though about how secure your pipes are attached. Because the hammer has gotten worse as you stated, seems likely to me that they may need to be checked out and re secured. May just be a loose pipe. A project any homeowner can do.

Check it out and let me know.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

This could possibly help and is *FREE*.

Sometimes just re-establishing air cushion in your plumbing system can help quiet noisy pipes. Read the article and follow the steps exactly and it may lessen the problem if not cure it. If it does, that's great. If it doesn't, you haven't invested anything but a little bit of time.

Here's the article...

http://www.masterhandyman.com/askglenndetails.cfm?id=802

Good luck!

John


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

My Son and I re-plumbed my house one weekend, about 10 years ago. We had built a new kitchen and batch, and had to run new pipes, so we did all of it with copper. While he was messing with stuff and giving me measurements of pipe to cut and clean, I made up hammer arrestors for every line to a faucet or washer. It was simple and cost very little - a few 90's and caps was most of it. We never had banging for about 8 years, and about the time I heard a few "bumps," it was time to replace my water heater, and in doing so we drained all the lines, and the hammer arrestors were restored. It would be more difficult to go in and do it retroactively, but not too difficult to consider. Mostly just time consuming. If you can sweat pipes it is simple to do.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Do to the age of home are the pipes copper or galvanized?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sweatyspartan (May 24, 2004)

N M Mechanical said:


> Do to the age of home are the pipes copper or galvanized?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
copper pipes. I'm horrible at sweating a pipe so I'd like to avoid that if at all possible. I'm thinking the pipes aren't secured well at all. Is it possible that I don't have any hammer arrestors? I don't see any anywhere so I'm thinking draining it wouldn't help.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

It is certainly possible you have no arrestors. You would see them for sure. Maybe a buddy of yours can sweat in a couple for you. Be surprised what a couple of beers and an hour or so will do.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

They make shark bite fittings no soldering
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I was going to suggest that a little while ago. The only problem I see with that is that the don't clamp tight. They do work and don't leak, but the pipe will still rotate once it's connected. I guess that if it's under a sink, maybe you could wire it up or something. 

About a year ago I replaced the faucets in my main bath. Had a heck of a time getting one of the sweat joints to stop leaking. After four attempts I gave up and decided to try a Shark Bite fitting. It worked great! 

If there's enough copper sticking out of the wall you could just cut off the pipe and insert a Shark Bite "T" fitting with an arrestor sticking up and then just push the fitting onto the cut ends of the pipe and you'd be all set. 

John


----------

